# Who is breeding in 2012?



## McGregor Ranch (May 7, 2009)

Gypsy's Pedigree

Mp Gypsy Queen Spanish Mustang

Danny's Pedigree

Dan De Lion Spanish Mustang


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Not breeding. That's why I kept geldings :wink: so I wouldn't be tempted.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Not breeding this year but will next.
I am in 2012 running my new stallion with Pund gayle and muness mara both of which can be seen on my barn


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm not, but my BO is breeding her region high point champion NATRC horse. Great horse... Champagne TWH with Sun D Delight bloodlines. One of the best trail horses I've ever ridden. I'm super excited for the baby. She still hasn't choosen a stud, but has narrowed it down. I want to breed my own mare eventually and am delighted with the first hand look at everything involved I'm going to get.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Not me, my stud is for sale, I have bred the few foals that I wanted, I have 2 foals from this year who I want to keep. 

I have two mares in foal for 2012, but they are currently offered for sale, so not sure if we will have any foals on the ground here next year.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I bred my SE Arabian mare with a Polish Arabian stallion. Too bad there isn't a window and light like in a real oven to check the progess! The wait is killing me!!!!!


----------



## McGregor Ranch (May 7, 2009)

Red Gate Farm said:


> Not breeding. That's why I kept geldings :wink: so I wouldn't be tempted.


 
Hmmm... not a bad plan at all LOL!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Not me! I'd need a horse first :,)
But good luck to whomever is!!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

The farm I work at will be breeding. We had a horrible year last year with some uterine infections so we're hoping to get more babies this time around. We've got warmbloods (dutch, brandenburg, oldenburg) They're amazing!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We have two mares in foal to our own S&R Montigo Bay, (1998 Top 10 World Halter Reserve Champion) but currently have one listed for sale. I'm excited for our June baby though! ;D


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

I have two foals due for spring and will soon find out if the two fall mares are in foal. 

Next year I'll be breeding two for sure. Bella is being bred to an Oldenburg stallion and Elli to a Arab Khemosabi son. 

Getting a stud next year also that I loved since I saw him as a yearling.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I have high hopes, but Katy Perry wont return my calls.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

We will be breeding in late February to early March (depends on mare ). May (AQHA) will be bred to QTsGold Mastercard (APHA) in 2012! Very excited.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I will be breeding my mare to a High Brow Cat son  Next yr.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I am having my QH mare Belle bred in 2012 for a 2013 foal. I haven't settled on a stallion yet.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Still working on breeding my Clydesdale Caleigh to my drum mare Legacy's daddy (Gypsy Vanner) next year. We tried twice this year and she didn't carry through. After all the testings we decided regimate was not the way to go so next year in June we'll be breeding her again without it and hoping she carries through. That and moving her on her own instead of with the herd that likes to boss her around. 
Fingers crossed for a healthy Mama and Drum baby in May 2013!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Cessna is going to the stud early November.








This is her

And this is the stallion she is going to.




The heeler


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

I have 4 that I will be breeding after they foal out their 2012 foals ...

First up is Faux Finish - my 16.3hh buckskin & white TB mare (shown as a 2 year old):










who is being bred to my new stallion - Panoramic - a 17.1hh black sabino TB stallion:










The full sibling to Faux Finish - TCF Nightlight - is a smoky black TB mare that will mature to the same 16.3-17hh range - this is her as a 3 year old:










She is also being bred to Panoramic:










Pearlescent will be re-bred back to Guaranteed Gold. Pearl is a 16.2hh perlino TB mare shown with her 2010 smoky cream colt - TCF Palladium:










And this is Guaranteed Gold - a 16.1hh cremello TB stallion:










Their foals will always have the 100% guarantee of double dilute colouring

And last up is my Puchi Trap mare - a 16.1hh bay sabino TB mare:










She will once again be re-bred to Guaranteed Gold as the cross has been simply amazing on every single foal ...


----------



## straysinnfarm (Oct 19, 2011)

*We are breeding two*

We are breeding two mares in 2012. 
J~Lo (Colonels Smokin Chex) will be bred to Blue Bells Holi Joe for a 2013 cutting/reining bred foal and Chex (Chexs Last Sondora) will be bred to Tesign Cremor for a pleasure foal. We will be keeping the foal off of Chex and Tesign and will most likely be selling the foal off of J~Lo and Joe. We haven't totally decided on J~Lo yet though. We may wait until 2013 to breed her. But that should be one awesome little cutting prospect! All of them are on allbreedpedigree.com if you want to check out the bloodlines.

I have attached a photo of Joe (Blue Bells Holi Joe)


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

My rescue mare is in foal for 2012. We've been on a long journey to find out if she is in fact pregnant. We found out 100% that she is at 5 months along.

She is a registered APHA.

Sickum Doc Olena








The sire is also registered APHA.

Pee Ridge Loudcloud








I'm hoping to meet up with the stallion owner, at least through e-mail to find out if they are going to stand him at stud and to possibly get new pictures.

He also was a rescue horse, every horse on the property was rescued and adopted out.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Ladybug2001 said:


> My rescue mare is in foal for 2012. We've been on a long journey to find out if she is in fact pregnant. We found out 100% that she is at 5 months along.
> 
> She is a registered APHA.
> 
> ...


I like your mare and the sire of your mare's foal!


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

TrueColours said:


>


Your new stallion is gorgeous...we need more photos of him!!! <drool>


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

We are expecting two AQHA foals in 2012. Both of them are sold if they are colts, so we hope we don't have any fillys. We also bred our APHA mare to our AQHA grullo, but I don't think she took which is sad because that's one we want for ourselves.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Ladybug. Have both these horses been tested for LWO? 

Lizzie


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Feathered feet - We had that out with her on her "possibly pregnant" thread I beleive. The stud is very obviously a frame overo. The mare can be hiding it, but she has never been tested if I am recalling correctly.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I probably didn't read that thread. Well lets hope she has had the mare tested. I think we all know how Frame can hide. Actually, it's too late now, since the mare is bred anyway. Hopefully, it will be a healthy baby.

I'd be worried about all that barbed wire and uncapped fence posts, when the mare foals.

Lizzie


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Feathered she didn't intentional breed the mare. She bought the mare from a rescue situation and mare was seen by a vet and declared open I beleive, and then there was some suspicion about that so they had her checked again and she was declared in foal. It's one of those hope for the best, plan for the worst situations.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

> Your new stallion is gorgeous...we need more photos of him!!! <drool>


Thanks!  Panoramic is a really lovely stallion and he has bounced back well from his L-O-N-G journey to get here! He's put the weight back on and has settled in really well - I should be able to get some new pictures of him shortly (even though he is starting to fluff up with his winter coat coming in) and then I'll get some really nice ones done of him in the spring once he has shed out again

I am also hoping to send him away for 30-60 days in January to get him going back under saddle again and over jumps so I can get pictures taken of him being ridden and jumped

So - new photos will be coming soon - I promise!


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Any Phara Arabians??lol


----------



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't wait for my May 2012 FHANA (Friesian) foal by Anne 340 Sport out of my new Anton 343 Sport mare! So excited, but also nervous as this is a first foal for both the mare and I.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Well we are fostering a rescue mare, who after the vet exam yesterday is due to foal end of january we think. The stud was a welsh x, the mare is ??


And we rescued a beautiful QHx cross that we were told is due in sept, the sire was a reg'd QH. 

Should be a fun year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

WildJessie said:


> Any Phara Arabians??lol


I have a Phara stallion, but have not bred him. My two mares are in foal to his sire, Golden Ecstasy, which I expect in April and June respectively, so I may have another Phara stallion.. :wink:

Golden Ecstasy: Phara/CMK Stallion









Mares bred to Golden Ecstasy:

































I have no current plans to breed in 2012 as my mares are showing. However, if we can not make Regionals in 2012 and have to wait until 2013, as they've moved the location far west, I may breed Magic. My 2 top choices for her are Mirage V and HG Esquire, who both have lovely owners to deal with and impressive show careers.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

ETA- That should read "Nationals" as we are making Regionals..


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Druydess said:


> I have a Phara stallion, but have not bred him. My two mares are in foal to his sire, Golden Ecstasy, which I expect in April and June respectively, so I may have another Phara stallion.. :wink:
> 
> Golden Ecstasy: Phara/CMK Stallion
> 
> ...


I will be looking forward to pictures!!!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I am just flabergasted at the number of in foal rescue mares I am reading about. Why on earth would you even have a stallion or allow it near your mare if you cant make ends meet or take care of the horses you do have. And it seems like many of them are mutts. Glad the people posting here are giving them homes. But I think the original owners need to be jack slapped.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Totally agree Joe4d!!!!!!!! I breed dogs (Smooth Fox terrors lol) and I also do dog sft rescue. If you breed, you better help with rescue!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> I am just flabergasted at the number of in foal rescue mares I am reading about. Why on earth would you even have a stallion or allow it near your mare if you cant make ends meet or take care of the horses you do have. And it seems like many of them are mutts. Glad the people posting here are giving them homes. But I think the original owners need to be jack slapped.


Because most horses that are rescued were at one time just used for money. Once their foal was old enough, off it would go to a seller or,... other place just to get money. Some people are just to idiotic to think they need help...

I'm glad my rescue mare is actually registered, so was the stallion she was with. That was probably the only smart thing that guy did. Though not feeding and continuous breeding... that is something he needs to be locked up for..


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

The rescue I work with take broodmares and get them trained up, miles on them and then they get sold/adopted whatever you want to call it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Once this mare gets back up to weight she'll be bred to my stallion.
She is TR Supergirl, aka Gigi, by HF Mister Chips+ X Leatherwoods Indigo (Calloway's Blue Norther).









SVS Il Divo, by SVS Fornaio (*Khadraj NA) X Patrice C (*Padron)

And this mare








Old Picture but this is Sana's Magic Dreamlet DCA by Magic Dream CAHR X Sanadika Shaklana (Sanadik el Shaklan). She's in foal to Il Divo, due in Feb and I plan to breed her to this stallion:








Skip N Seall (Dun Up The Assets x Bucki Seal) Hypp N/N, and his name will be changed before he's bred. 

And last but not least, this mare:








LA Peppermint Patti (Atomic Deluxe X KZ Jubilee) to this stallion:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Dreamcatcher-
Those are going to be some stunning crosses! Can't wait to see the results!! You must be so excited!
Love your boy- very handsome fella.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Joe4d said:


> I have high hopes, but Katy Perry wont return my calls.


Hey Joe...try again. She may return them now.


----------



## MMArabians (Dec 29, 2011)

Dreamcatcher! 

I'm super excited for your crosses!!

We're expecting 2 foals mid-april. cant wait! they will be our first foals from our 3 year old colt Durante. 

it'll also be our first year standing Khonversation Piece, max sabino (dominant white) pb arabian stallion. super excited for that! **** im just excited about everyones everything lol:shock:

Khon.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Because most horses that are rescued were at one time just used for money. Once their foal was old enough, off it would go to a seller or,... other place just to get money. Some people are just to idiotic to think they need help...
> 
> I'm glad my rescue mare is actually registered, so was the stallion she was with. That was probably the only smart thing that guy did. Though not feeding and continuous breeding... that is something he needs to be locked up for..



I am not sure which ticks me off more. The idiots who breed crap or the people who think that people who breed only do it for the money or even more think that breeding to make money is such a bad thing. If these horses where actually making these people money they would not have needed to be rescued as they would have been paying their own way.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

We plan on taking Phoenix to shows all summer, so we can add to his list of credentials. His list isn't very long now, but has taken 4th, and 3rd in confirmation a couple of times. He needs a few more under his girth, then we'll be advertising the boy! I'm super excited to start studding him out. He's going to make beautiful babies. Probably not until late summer 2012 or starting in spring of 2013.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Druydess said:


> Dreamcatcher-
> Those are going to be some stunning crosses! Can't wait to see the results!! You must be so excited!
> Love your boy- very handsome fella.


I've got 2 coming the end of Jan/first of Feb, both mares are in foal to Il Divo. Can't wait to see what he produces with 2 VERY different mares. 

Then breeding 2012 for 2013 foals.....going for the 1/2 arab, color crosses because that's what I sell most of here in OK. The 2 coming this year are both Pure Breds, and 1 is sold already, wooo hoooo! Still can't wait to see.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Jake and Dai said:


> Hey Joe...try again. She may return them now.


I heard she finally dumped that scuzzoid, 2012 may be a good year after all !


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I've got 2 coming the end of Jan/first of Feb, both mares are in foal to Il Divo. Can't wait to see what he produces with 2 VERY different mares.
> 
> Then breeding 2012 for 2013 foals.....going for the 1/2 arab, color crosses because that's what I sell most of here in OK. The 2 coming this year are both Pure Breds, and 1 is sold already, wooo hoooo! Still can't wait to see.


I would be interested in what he produces as well- he's lovely..

Nothing wrong with taking advantage of the color market. Some marginalize it, but if it sells and you have quality horses...it's just good horse sense.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Just put up a "baby bump" thread if anyone would like to chronicle their mares' progress and add another component to this thread with pics and such.


----------



## BlondeHorse (Jan 28, 2011)

This is the mare we will be breeding in 2012:



















Will be bred to Frostburns (Sun Frost) :


----------

